# Precision Drilling (PD.TO)



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

Release they Q4 results tomorrow and yearly earnings report for 2011. 
http://www.calgaryherald.com/busine...cted+energy+service+sector/6112183/story.html

Last week they crossed their 50 day moving average 
http://www.avafin.com/articles/1012315.html
any thoughts on this company?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Earnings of $0.10 is not a lot


----------



## freshjiive (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm still so new that I don't get the grasp of some of quite a bit. I was very happy today when it rose to 11.78 this morning and then surprised that it lost most of those gains to close out at 11.36. I bought at 9.64 so I guess I should be happy i'm not losing?


----------



## baker3232 (Oct 7, 2011)

I've held pd for a couple years now, bought in at a bit over $3. Strong company, long time hold for me. No plans to sell unless the money is needed to invest elsewhere. Big expansion plans for 2012, over 1 billion in capital expenditures is the number I think I read, correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## daddybigbucks (Jan 30, 2011)

baker3232 said:


> I've held pd for a couple years now, bought in at a bit over $3. Strong company, long time hold for me. No plans to sell unless the money is needed to invest elsewhere. Big expansion plans for 2012, over 1 billion in capital expenditures is the number I think I read, correct me if I'm wrong.


bit over $3, wow , good buy.
Things looked pretty bad at that time.
I bought a whack around $7 and sold most around $14.
Like you , i am holding the rest for the long haul (ie north of $30 for me)

I also like AKT.A. They have a better balance sheet AND pay a dividend but doesnt move as good as PD.


----------



## baker3232 (Oct 7, 2011)

Hi Daddy, I also like AKT.A, I've owned it twice before and made good money off it. It doesn't tend to move a lot, but excellent balance sheet and dividend. I'm actually considering it now also. I also own ESI for the second time, bought in at 12 and same as PD, I'm in it for an undetermined period of time, and yes it is entirely possible for PD to hit the twenties easily.


----------



## mutzy (Jul 26, 2010)

*P/E*

Can anyone explain a 348 P/E for P. drilling. I realize a high P/E means that we should expect
higher growth and earnings, but 348 seems a bit much.


----------



## Killer Z (Oct 25, 2013)

baker3232 said:


> I've held pd for a couple years now, bought in at a bit over $3. Strong company, long time hold for me. No plans to sell unless the money is needed to invest elsewhere. Big expansion plans for 2012, over 1 billion in capital expenditures is the number I think I read, correct me if I'm wrong.


It hasn't been that low since early 2009 ......you must have bought in more than a couple years ago.


----------



## Lena100 (Mar 16, 2014)

I am thinking of opening a small position in Precision Drilling. Is this a good level to get in. Thanks


----------

